# NEW IMAC G5 TABLET TOUCH SCREEN!!



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

goodmorning all..vote conservative!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Gee....Cons will say ANYTHING to get attention.









More misdirection eh


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Clearly a hidden agenda


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Yes...let's all vote Conservative...the party that threatens to take away minority rights.

Their bloody Justice Critic, Randy White, was waxing poetic just the other day about how Canadians would see the Notwithstanding Clause of the constitution put to good use in a Conservative government. He could be our next Justice Minister; think about it. 

NO THANK YOU!!!!!









I humbly suggest a healthy diet of equality, commitment to the environment and fiscal responsibility is order...VOTE NDP!!! They'll bring Canadians continued balanced budgets...without the hateful nonesense of the other two conservative parties.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You suck, imactheknife.

I was on the fence on which way to go. The sponsership scandal pees me off. As a guy who works in film and television, however, my vote will go Liberal. It seems the Conservatives have evil plans afoot regarding the Canadian film and television industry.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

voting NDP is a silly strategy - you're indirectly helping the conservatives form a government by splitting the left vote.

if you find the conservative 'platform' truly unpalatable, hold your nose and vote liberal.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Any vote that doesn't go Conservative will help keep the Conservatives out of power.


----------



## jeannot (Apr 2, 2004)

I would never have voted for Manning or Day... So tell me again why I should vote for Harper???


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> Any vote that doesn't go Conservative will help keep the Conservatives out of power


But just "any" vote to anyone will cause the Bloc Quebecois to be the official opposition -- AGAIN. For Canada, that's too embarrassing for words


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'll be really happy once this freckin' election is over and done with.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Any vote that doesn't go Conservative will help keep the Conservatives out of power.


this is not true. if the liberals were way ahead like they were in the last two elections or the NDP actually stood a chance of forming a government, then i'd say go for it.

as someone commented in a thread in Everything Else, if you vote NDP and the Conservatives form a government, you have absolutely no right to complain.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

A Liberal Minority with the NDP & Bloc holding the balance of power is a million times more stomachable (is that a word?  ) than the "new" Conservatives...ever.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I know what you're saying.... But If you're thinking of voting Conservative because you don't want to vote Liberal, and you vote for the NDP instead....


----------



## Klaatu (Jun 3, 2003)

If everyone who voted Liberal or PC, but really wanted to vote NPD, Layton could be prime minister tomorrow  

It doesn't have to be a 2-horse race. Go for it!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> It doesn't have to be a 2-horse race.


yes it does and it is, this time.

the choice really comes down to Conservative (Reform, Alliance, C.R.A.P., I get confused sometimes - they change their name more often than Apple puts out OSes) or Liberal.

this is the fact of the matter this time around. we would like it to be different, but it isn't.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Sorry Trouty. I disagree. 

The Liberals, under Paul Martin, are almost as "conservative" as the Conservative party. Anyone with a left-leaning social conscience has only one option outside of Quebec...and that's the NDP. 

And while it may seem like a 2-horse race...it is going to be the horse that finishes 3rd that will hold the real balance of power in this election. 

In my particular case, Ed Broadbent is the NDP candidate. Voting for Ed is a no-brainer. He is a parliamentarian with vast experience and a commitment to integrity, human rights and fairness that simply does not exist within the Liberals or the Conservatives.


----------



## iMatvei (Apr 4, 2000)

I love Ed broadbent! Loved him since I was a kid.

That being said, my vote if going to the Bloc. They have a chance to win here and will put forth issues that I think deserve to be heard. The left holding the balance of power if great for the country, in my opinion.

The only good thing about the conservatives was Joe Clark and he's gone. Tells you a lot.


----------



## Klaatu (Jun 3, 2003)

> yes it does and it is, this time.


Remember the year when the Bloc took all of Quebec, the Liberals all of Ontario, and the Reform all of the west? The Conservatives considered themselves a leading horse and, in fact, earned the majority of votes. But they lost by a hair in almost every riding and were virtually wiped out. 

It was a sad moment seeing how divided the country was -- and having the NDP take a beating too -- but it was great to see the power of voting for the party of your choice at work.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

HOLY CRAP...DID I PIS* IN SOMEBODIES CORN FLAKES??? look at all the responses in this thread and look at the locations of these people! (toronto, Montreal, Ottawa)







all the easteners are against the conservatives! I rest my case...let eastern Canada decide who runs the country....it has done wonders this far!

this is the guy who should run the country

http://www.gov.ab.ca/premier/

cheers...


----------



## brock (Mar 27, 2004)

You do suck!

Move this thread!!!!!!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

we've all seen what ultra right wing christian zealots have done in the U.S. - i'm puzzled as to why we'd want to install them up here, too.



> The only good thing about the conservatives was Joe Clark and he's gone. Tells you a lot.


it's not even the same party. remember, clark retired, peter mackay won the leadership while promising not to merge with the alliance. (remember the alliance was formed after the reform party split into two factions, and then rejoined each other). the first thing mackay does is merge with the alliance. there was an exodus of conservative members who were outraged that mackay had done this. what we're left with is the reform party, who have assumed the conservatives' name after obliterating them in a hostile takeover.

one the reasons the reform party stands to do so much better than they have in the past is the old conservative party no longer exists to split the right wing vote, while the NDP exists to split the left wing vote.

the dynamics of this election are totally different from previous years. factor in the 'anger' vote and ...


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> And while it may seem like a 2-horse race...it is going to be the horse that finishes 3rd that will hold the real balance of power in this election


do you mean the Bloc?

yeah that would be effing fantastic. two regional parties - one obsessed with separation, the other infatuated with selling off our infrastructure..forming a coalition government.

i wonder how a unity referendum would go under this administration?


----------



## BravePilgrim (Jan 28, 2004)

At least the bloc is the only party upfront about their true agenda. I know some english Canadians in Quebec that are actually voting for the bloc, that says a lot...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Well, count this english Canadian that isn't voting PQ.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

> Yes...let's all vote Conservative...the party that threatens to take away minority rights.


This is the kind of statement from the left that makes me laugh.

Unborn children are one minority whose rights the left cares not to consider and they fight tooth and nail any attempt to protect them, even in the latest stages of pregnancy. rolleyes: 

If voting NDP or Liberal is the compassionate and humane thing to do, I think I'll pass.

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

With such a lousy line up, it's simple:

*VOTE GREEN!*


----------



## Argimou (Jan 27, 2003)

GREEN does not sound bad! It may take a while but the Green Party will be a force to be reckoned within a few years. They, and the Bloc, have at least enunciated their policies---the same cannot be said for the Liberals ---"we've been bad but we will be better next time, promise!", the Conservatives (against everything the Liberals have stood for----including the Supreme Court and with a regressive social agenda) and the NDippers who promise a chicken for every pot. 

This election is finally revealing the diverse nature of Canada---we do not all have the same priorities and interests in this country and the old two and even the three party system is obsolete. Proportional Representation is an absolute necessity, but who would ever amend the present system that rewards party loyalties so well?


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

> Unborn children are one minority whose rights the left cares not to consider and they fight tooth and nail any attempt to protect them, even in the latest stages of pregnancy.


Macguiver, at no time has anyone in the NDP or the Liberal party advocated late-term abortions. It is also pretty offensive for you to omit that little bit of information. Also, Abortions after 16 weeks are rare, and are typically performed for reasons of foetal abnormality, or because the mother's health is endangered by the pregnancy. It is also very difficult to find doctors who perform late-term abortions.  So, please try not to distort reality.

And as for the Greens...they do have some good policy ideas...but the NDP does a better job on the environment. Greenpeace even said so themselves!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

macguiver, i suppose you would also accuse the liberals and NDP of supporting child porn?


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry VGG

Unless you've been living under a rock for the past month you've heard the attacks on Stephen Harper for not supporting a womans right to abort her baby. 
I believe it was Mr. Martin that said these things have all been dealt with and its time to move on. Well right now in Canada, an unborn child has zero protection or rights until its delivered. It is perfectly legal in this country to abort a baby anytime before delivery. 
As for foetal abnormalities, a person with downs syndrome or spina bifida has as much right to life as any able bodied individual. As the proud uncle of a foetal abnormality, I find it offensive when people dehumanize the handicapped with labels like that, as if they were somehow less human.

With the absence of laws protecting unborn children at any stage of development, the silence of the left and their constant attacks on Harper over this issue show where they stand. Its all been dealt with right? I don't recall hearing any leaders from either party having trouble with current abortion law and wanting to protect the unborn at any stage? If they have please enlighten me. 

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

If everyone voted according to their value and believes and not as a strategy world would be soom much better.

Personnaly, I am voting for the green party. I know they wont get to power, but at least I am expressing myself...


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Ummm.... where can you buy this G5 tablet? I'd really like a pill like this to be able to calculate how the Conservatives can cut taxes and raise spending. Or is it not the type of tablet you swallow?


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

> Unless you've been living under a rock for the past month you've heard the attacks on Stephen Harper for not supporting a womans right to abort her baby.


Actually MacGuiver, Harper was attacked for not supporting a woman's right to CHOOSE whether she would keep the baby or not...not her right to abort. Further, it was the Conservatives and their extremist supporters who chose to cheapen the debate by erroneously suggesting late-term abortions are happening all the time; a dreadful exageration at best and a horrible lie at worst. 


Abortion aside, there are many other minorities in Canada that should beware the conservatives...most notably visible minorities, gays and lesbians, and the poor. 

The most ridiculous thing is that people are blindly throwing support at a party that hasn't even held a policy convention. The only thing people who vote Conservative know is that they didn't vote for anyone else...which shouldn't be that comforting. 

Compared to 1993 when the last Conservative government was in power, there is record low unemployment, record high new jobs, massive deficit reduction, balanced budgets, healthiest economy in the G8, and Canada is respected internationally to peace building and peace keeping. 

All in all...not a bad record...even with the sponsorship scandal and gun registry (which is nowhere near the Conservative's $2 Billion claim). 



</p>


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Pride week was well timed and most of the parades were apolitical. It's a reminder of what Canada stands for and how important it is to protect the rights that have taken years to win. There's still a long way to go and there's a vocal minority that still wants to turn back the clock.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Abortion aside, there are many other minorities in Canada that should beware the conservatives...most notably visible minorities, gays and lesbians, and the poor. * 

It's ironic that as a Christian, I'm afraid of losing my religious rights with a Conservative party. (Not that anyone could ever take that away from me). I strongly believe in order for people to respect my rights of faith and belief, I have to respect others rights as well.

I'm strongly against abortion, but rather than having Harper try to shove legislation down Canadians throats and have religious right have protests with signs that says "Abortion is murder", I'd rather have a climate in Canada with strong social programs, good economy, great education with sex education, access to contraception adoption programs and support groups (Along with loving, caring churches that are in the community to truly help the community)

My 2¢


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

iMactheknife said:



> HOLY CRAP...DID I PIS* IN SOMEBODIES CORN FLAKES??? look at all the responses in this thread and look at the locations of these people! (toronto, Montreal, Ottawa) all the easteners are against the conservatives! I rest my case...let eastern Canada decide who runs the country....it has done wonders this far!


Idiot.

Actually, with this stunt, you're a boob, and no better than Janet Jackson's boob.

It's not at all about the politics; it's about your hijacking the thread -- creating a FLASE thread -- to shill for your party of choice. You have every right to express your political views; just do it in "Everything Else". Those (such as myself), who choose not to get into arguments over politics know to steer clear of those forums, and EVERYBODY's happy. But, like Janet Jackson, you made an ass of yourself by pulling the switcheroo with your false thread topic. Hey, Janet Jackson's a hottie, but even I thought it was rude and inconsiderate of her to pull that stupid stunt when kids are watching. You _KNEW_ we'd all get sucked in by a thread topic such as "New iMac G5 tablet touch screen", even if we were skeptical of such a rumor's legitimacy. And all we end up seeing is you shaking your placard.

That's distasteful.

This thread should be expunged from the forum.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

did you want some WHINE with your cheese macaholic?? it was a prank as it is also WWDC today as well you goof







so chill out...all in good fun... take your panties and unsinch them from the goods...

IDIOT eh? well truth betold it is the way it usually goes with politics in Canada..east decides...but who cares really..another four years with who ever we decide gets into office and we will find many reasons to complain with them....


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Please, those of you gettin on the blue bus step off and return to the red bus. That blue has got nowhere to go but troubleland for all us Canadians. No record, no policy no nothing. It's not the free ride they would have you believe. It's not too late.. GET TO YOUR POLLING STATION on our red bus!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> IDIOT eh? well truth betold it is the way it usually goes with politics in Canada..east decides...but who cares really..another four years with who ever we decide gets into office and we will find many reasons to complain with them....


My post to you had NOTHING to do with your choice. So, keep YOUR CHOICE out of your reply to me. _Thanks!_ As i tire off hearing everybody's rantings on politics (and have little faith in ANY opf the politicians), i respectrfully steer clear of those threads in Everything Else.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

> well truth betold it is the way it usually goes with politics in Canada..east decides...but who cares really..another four years with who ever we decide gets into office and we will find many reasons to complain with them....


You're wrong on this, imactheknife. The fact is that western Canada has a bigger say in this election than ever before and a bigger say than anyone else. 

Due to a recent court decision and a subsequent decision by Elections Canada, western Canadians will get to see eastern Canada results before their own polls close. This allows a significant benefit to westerners who want to practice so-called "strategic voting." 

It's also likely the only time this voting advantage will be available...so love it while it lasts.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If there is one issue that might cost the Liberals power, it will be corruption and dishonesty.

If I am right, that will be their demise and also the end of Paul Martin. Then he can continue to make millions in his off shore registered shipping line, thereby avoiding Canadian taxes.

A fine example for a PM and former finance minister, don't you think?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The NDP had very strong third place showings in both St.John's North and South and were the deciding factors in helping the incumbant Conservatives win once again.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No it won't Sinc. What will cost them their majority is fumbling Quebec Liberal party politics big time, no more vote splitting on the Con side, and a general trend to not grant 4 terms.

MacNutts "fury" is a tempest in a teapot.

The majority of Canadians look well beyond that to policy.
And that's what is costing Harper his big opportunity.
It's too bad, the chance to build a moderate conservative voice again in Canada was squandered.

The "well endowed with wealth" province that could have showed leadership in creating a Pan Canadian conservative party can't lift itself out its parochial radical roots.  
Sad day for moderate conservatives. Sad day for Canada
The moderate voice that could be there, should be there....isn't.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> The "well endowed with wealth" province that could have showed leadership in creating a Pan Canadian conservative party can't lift itself out its parochial radical roots.


my contacts in Alberta said that there was disappointment that Stronach didn't win leadership of the Conservatives, as they saw this a a chance to create a truly Canadian party.
Remember this comes from people in Alberta and some of them were from Calgary, the home of Harper.
Tickets for Stronach's appearance sold out quickly and the event moved to a larger venue.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> my contacts in Alberta said that there was disappointment that Stronach didn't win leadership of the Conservatives, as they saw this a a chance to create a truly Canadian party.


Were BOTH of those Alberta supporters actually brave enough to say that to your face, or did they hide under a blanket during your questioning of them?

Cheers


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

> If you dare voice opposition the left will brand you a religious whacko. Ask Cheryl Gallant about that (who was decisively re-elected I might add)


Well, this very religious, openly gay, Anglican disagrees with you. This election was about more than one issue...and the Harper group spent more time talking about how they want to attack our courts, the justice system and minorities who are protected by the courts. They aren't there to protect the majority you know. 

Canadians religious rights are protected by the Charter...along with the rights of all Canadians. It's too bad the Conservatives only want to protect the majority. That's a pathetic display of "leadership."


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Were BOTH of those Alberta supporters actually brave enough to say that to your face, or did they hide under a blanket during your questioning of them?


if only you knew who they are
you and ralph klein would be shocked, very, very shocked
ralph probably needs a very long drink right about now

oh well, sober canadians have spoken and spoken loudly
canada has the parliament that it needs


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

> Actually MacGuiver, Harper was attacked for not supporting a woman's right to CHOOSE whether she would keep the baby or not...not her right to abort.


Nice spin VGG. I wasn't aware Stephen Harper opposed adoption? So if a woman chooses not to keep her baby and she doesn't choose adoption, what is the "choice" she's made that he has a problem with?


> Further, it was the Conservatives and their extremist supporters who chose to cheapen the debate by erroneously suggesting late-term abortions are happening all the time; a dreadful exageration at best and a horrible lie at worst.


Cheapen the debate? There would be no debate over abortion in this country if not for the right. Its abortion on demand whenever you wish, end of story. If you dare voice opposition the left will brand you a religious whacko. Ask Cheryl Gallant about that (who was decisively re-elected I might add) 

Keep patting yourselves on the back for being so socially enlightened as you stand silent while the abortion clinics continue killing the most helpless and vulnerable of us.

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------

